# Dog Foods with ingredients from china



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

With all the recalls I've decided to crack down on what I give my dogs. Here are a few companies I've found that seem to have strict guidelines in place and claim they don't source any ingredients from China. I know most all the vitamin premixes are made in China, but these companies claim they get them from other countries.....If you guys know of other companies that don't source from China please list them here. I actually emailed and called these companies myself.

Treats: Plato & Zukes

Food: Primal, Acana, Fromm, Orjens, Natures Logics

I also found this that is interesting:
What we DON'T carry, and why...
We do everything we can to avoid hidden ingredient sourcing from China, unsafe synthetic additives, scary preservatives, and other potentially harmful nasties. These are only OUR opinions, of course.

We don't carry any rawhide at all, period. We think it is just too dangerous, for several reasons. It can become caught in a dogs throat. It can become lodged in the digestive tract, requiring surgery. And even the brands that state "made in the US" are not a safe bet from Chinese sourcing - ANY TIME A COMPANY ASSEMBLES THE PRODUCT OR PACKAGES IT HERE IN THE U.S., THE LABEL CAN SAY MADE IN THE U.S., EVEN IF ALL THE PARTS COME FROM CHINA.

We also do not carry flexi-leads. There are too many horror stories of dogs being injured or strangled by these things, or needing to be reined in quickly only to have the human fumbling with the button and unable to remove the dog from harm's way. Flexi-leads scare us.

Artemis - a Diamond food, and we simply don't trust 'em.

Azmira - contains menadione in most recipes and will not divulge name of manufacturer.

Before Grain - this is a Merrick food, see their entry below.

b.f.f - although this is made by Weruva, it is not up to par with their classic line. First ingredient is always tuna, and there is such a thing as way too much tuna. Also contains both guar gum and carrageenan, just too much to overlook.

BilJac - primary ingredient is by-products. Ick. It gets worse, and also includes by product meal too.

Blue Buffalo - recalled too often

California Natural - see Natura foods below

Canidae/Felidae - manufactured by Diamond Food, recalled

Castor and Pollux - sold to Merrick, no longer trust quality

Cats in the Kitchen - again, made by Weruva but just not up to snuff in comparison to the classic line. We are not big fans of pouch food to begin with, and this one contains water as the first ingredient, followed by tuna regardless of flavor. Nope, not for us.

Chicken Soup for the Pet Lover's Soul - Diamond Food product, can't be trusted.

Dogswell treats - are manufactured in China, and although these treats have not had any problems that we can find, we are not willing to take the chance with Chinese sourcing.

Eagle Pack - contains high amounts of grain, fine for some animals but not for majority. Owned by Wellness, another strike.

Eukanuba - multiple recalls

Evangers - these guys are so bad the FDA prevented them from shipping across state lines for a period in 2009.

Evo - see Natura foods below

Go! - see Petcurean

Halo - will not disclose manufacturer

Hill's Prescription Diets - multiple recalls, multiple red flag ingredients, too many fillers (corn), poor quality proteins (by-products), generally low quality food many animals refuse to eat.

Holistic Select - made by Wellness, see their entry below.

Iams - multiple recalls, contains by-products.

Innova - a reliable staple for years, this company has been sold to Procter and Gamble. They also were involved in the Natura class action suit (see bleow). Please ask us about alternatives.

Karma - see Natura foods below

Merrick - multiple recalls, unfortunately.

Mulligan Stew - recall history

Natura Foods (Evo, California Natural, Innova, etc) - sold to P&G, and also lost a class action suit re: the labeling of their products as containing human grade ingredients when in fact the sources were NOT human grade.

Natural Balance - manufactured by Diamond food, recalled

Nature's Recipe - lamb digest, menadione

Nature's Variety - recall history

Now! - see Petcurean

Nutro - menadione, lesser quality proteins in most formulas, history of tummy upset

Petcurean - recalled in 2003

Planet Dog - although we'd love to love them, their Orbee Tuff bone and their Ribbon Ringo both got HIGH ratings for toxins on the HealthyStuff.org site. Yikes!

Royal Canin - low quality proteins, lots of fillers

Science Diet - too many recalls, too many red flag ingredients, too high in fillers (corn), low quality proteins (by-product), generally low quality food many animals won't even eat.

Solid Gold - manufactured by Diamond food, recalled

Taste of the Wild - part of the Diamond Pet food recall in 2012 (and they lied to us too - said this food was not made in the same "facilities" as the other Diamond foods. "Facilities" is used loosely here, apparently, as they ARE made in the same plant).

Tiki-Pet - menadione (listed as vitamin k3, sneaky). Unresponsive to questions, shady supply sources. Menadione then replaced with kale, then both removed and formula declared complete without any vitamin K additive.

Wellness - has made too many dogs sick after the recipe changes several years ago. Some recalls. Manufactured by Diamond Food, and included in 2012 recall.

We are pretty hard to please, eh? How much easier does that make your life?

Read more: http://www.city-data.com/forum/cats/1825808-interesting-list-about-pet-foods-safe.html#ixzz2dMFWx8bJ


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Wow, this is quite the list here. China has a horrible food safety and food ethics record. Who can forget the tainted dog food and baby formula that resulted in unnecessary and unfortunately sickness and loss of life? Oh, and the recent crackdown by officials on actual tons of rat meat being passed off for lamb meat. Sickening!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Yep! I've had enough so I've started researching and emailing companies. I also signed up to get notified as soon as there is a pet food recall.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks and keep up the good work. I'll be keeping these companies in mind.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Linda ,if you want someone who knows these companies, no one knows them like Sabine. I showed it to her and got a quick comment....

"Some good stuff in there, some crap.

For example, yes, Petcurean food was recalled in 2003, but that was due to a production mistake by Merrick, who was manufacturing it at the time. Petcurean makes some of the best kibble currently on the market, and the canned food is excellent too. The company is very open and upfront whenever I ask questions.

Similar stuff about Wellness. Good food, they made a mistake with too much rice bran as a fiber source and corrected that, but somehow that is held against all of their products now? Bull****.

Grandma Lucy's they carry, but they are actually a company that is kind of shady and doesn't answer my questions. Ditto for NRG.

Premier? Owned by a company that promotes the use of shock collars.

Wysong? Eww. 50% marketing, 50% badmouthing competitors. Not a good business model."


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

lfung5 said:


> Artemis - a Diamond food, and we simply don't trust 'em.


Any explanation on this. I've been feeding this to Charlie and am now worried.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Ruthiec said:


> Any explanation on this. I've been feeding this to Charlie and am now worried.


google Diamond recall


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks Dave.

I think Sabine also has the recalls listed on her site? It can get so confusing!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I was feeding Bella Natural Balance turkey roll for years because that is all she would eat. I've decided to hold out longer to her hunger strikes! No more Chinese ingredients in this household


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Dave, I agree, one recall will not turn me off to a company as long as it was handled properly. Diamond products I would not touch with a 10 foot pole. Nature's Logic, Darwin's and Nature's Variety Raw frozen have no synthetic vitamins so that's a plus in my book. Great subject for discussion.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah it's mind boggling and companies are changing all the time. I don't know how Sabine keeps up with it. .


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh snap, my two split a can of Merrick for dinner. So Merrick is questionable-geez...They get Ziwipeak in the morning, so I guess we're good there. Kona's chips seem to be a good choice for snacks, but my two chubbed out on them (thanks hubby) and are not allowed anymore.


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

Charlie is currently eating a brand called Black Hawk Holistic which is wholly Australian sourced and manufactured. It was recommended by our trainers. I was going to alternate between Black Hawk and Artemis but on reading all of this I think I will stick with Black Hawk. Charlie prefers it anyway


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

ZiwiPeak comes from New Zealand and the guarantee thet all ingredients are localy grown. I just bought a bag of Acana duck kibble for Roki's breakfast. Orijen and Acana are made by sam manufacturer and I think that's top quality kibble. There are some manufactureres in Europe that make pretty good quality kibble - Farmina's Natural&Delicious is grain free. Roki liked it, but it is nota available at the moment. German Bosch has it's ultrapremium foods that are really high quality. British Fish4Dogs ie excellent food for fish lovers. Smells like grilled sardines! 
EU has extremely strict regulations for animal food. I am very happy with that because Bruxelles actually monitors ingredients of all pet foods not produced in EU and warns customes through RAPEX system. Up to now quite a number of pet foods have beeen withdrawn from market all over EU and main reason for that are some ingredients that are completely banned in EU but not in US or european countries outside EU. We joined EU od1st July. On that day lot of pet treats dissapeared from shelves mainly because they contained BHA and BHT. Now we have even less choice, but think that safety is improved.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow, I wish the US would do the same.....As dog owners we have to be detectives to figure this stuff out!


----------

